# Super Noob Question



## WintersFrost (19/6/14)

So i know that nicotine changes the color of you e-juice.

But why are some e-liquids darker than others? For Example,,, When i do some DIY mixing the color is light to 99.99% transparent. But some of the E-liquid out there that you buy is like a dark orange.

Is it to do with the amount of time that it steeps? Im trying to wrap my head around this

Any Comments?


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Most of a liquid's colour comes from the flavourant. So darker flavours like chocolate and coffee will be darker colour juice

Some manufacturers will also add a colourant to their juice specifically to colour it. Iirc, some members on here made green juice for St. Patties

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

